# 'shoppin' around



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2006)

I wanted to address these posts, but the Christmas Tree thread didn't seem the appropriate place, so....



QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> mthrnite, you are a god.Â also, you have mad shoppin' skills.Â and not the store shoppin' kind.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd rather be Bosch, but Steen will do fine...
..but _a mix of the two_ would be just divine.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> ...Just hack hack hack!...


*takes axe and hacks at computer*

wut//


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2006)

The most important tool in Photoshop!






HACK HACK HACK


----------



## JPH (Dec 25, 2006)

Thats, umm well...disturbing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You do got mad shoppin' skills!


----------

